# Bass Trombone Soliloquoy



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my newest piece for trombone. This pherhaps is my 600th song, I composed since my starting days.  I'll post the sheet music later.
I hope you like it and please do criticize it.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Bass Trombone Soliloquoy.mp3


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

That was quite pleasant. Is that the East West solo trombone you're using?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> That was quite pleasant. Is that the East West solo trombone you're using?


No. That is the VSL Bass Trombone, it is quite good trombone actually. Really amazing ^^


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> No. That is the VSL Bass Trombone, it is quite good trombone actually. Really amazing ^^


Nice! VSL really are some of the best instruments on the market. East West has a similar growling fortissimo in the low notes, but the instrument is not as dynamic, at least not without extreme tweaking.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Nice! VSL really are some of the best instruments on the market. East West has a similar growling fortissimo in the low notes, but the instrument is not as dynamic, at least not without extreme tweaking.


I agree. VSL is really top notch. Also this piece, I didn't use too much midi CC than I usually would go for... I was busy and I was in a rush.... Oh well, I like how the piece sound is.

I think the problem with EWQL stuff is that it is not as versatile as VSL. With VSL you have loads of options to go, loads of articulations. The Legato's are impressive but this depends on people's taste. With VSL you go for a lush and good ol' vintage sound, like an european orchestra. EWQL goes towards a cinematic and it is sounds very big, too much reverberation for my own taste :tiphat:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> I agree. VSL is really top notch. Also this piece, I didn't use too much midi CC than I usually would go for... I was busy and I was in a rush.... Oh well, I like how the piece sound is.
> 
> I think the problem with EWQL stuff is that it is not as versatile as VSL. With VSL you have loads of options to go, loads of articulations. The Legato's are impressive but this depends on people's taste. With VSL you go for a lush and good ol' vintage sound, like an european orchestra. EWQL goes towards a cinematic and it is sounds very big, too much reverberation for my own taste :tiphat:


Yes, the natural stage reverb in EWQL is quite over the top _and_ an actual part of the release sample itself. I moved to Chris Hein Horns and LA Scoring Strings for their dynamism and clean samples, both of them have some drawbacks but they're great libraries nonetheless. I only use EWQL if I have no alternative these days, but the solo instruments can mesh well with more dynamic instruments if mixed properly.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

That was really good - I liked it - are you going to compose some more solo trombone works?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bix said:


> That was really good - I liked it - are you going to compose some more solo trombone works?


Yes. I am going to work more in solo Bass Trombone Works.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like your piece. Has it been played by trombonist yet?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lunasong said:


> I really like your piece. Has it been played by trombonist yet?


No, but I wish it was


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm posting the sheet music. In bar 19, the audio glitched out a bit and it went a bit wierd, I tried to fix it, but I blame the daw for that. If you guys could add a bit of your technique or touch to this song, I would enjoy to hear it!! 

If you guys notice some mistakes in the sheet music tell me.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2738795/Bass Trombone Soliloquoy.pdf


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It's nice, but I can't deny I was waiting the whole time for _Dies Irae_.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

My son played this for me on the horn an octave up - sounds good!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm currently working on 2 new pieces for Bass Trombone but this time I'll add a bit of bass clarinet for the 2nd one


----------



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow! This is awesome! 
Never thought I'd like something as much for solo trombone as I did this.


----------

